# Kona Honzo CR - wer hat Erfahrungen



## dasphonk (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo! 

Irgendwann steht bei mir ein Nachfolger für mein 26er Hardtail an. Ich habe noch ein ENDURO und fahre auch gerne bergab. Mittlerweile aber auch gerne mal längere Tagestouren.

Das Honzo CR finde ich unfassbar schick und nun gibt es einige Angebote von 2017er Modellen. 

Außer einigen Testberichten im Netz finde ich eher wenig Erfahrungsberichte. Auch hier im Forum wird eher wenig geschrieben. 

Kann hier irgendwer berichten, der ein Honzo CR fährt?


----------



## Bowl (29. April 2018)

Ich fahre das King Kahuna 2015,

der Vergleich passt nicht ganz aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das Honzo hat eine super geo und gute Fahreigenschaften.Wenn dich der Preis nicht abschreckt dann zufreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (8. August 2018)

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren Hometrails, Alpen, Dolomiten / Vinschgau mit dem Honzo CR in L bin ich immer noch begeistert. Das Bike geht bergauf, auf langen Touren kaum schlechter als meine XC-Feile und ist bergab der absolute Hammer. Es ist für ein 29er, dank der superkurzen Kettenstreben sehr wendig und verspielt. Hat aber dennoch durch die Gesamtgeo einen sehr viel Sicherheit vermittelnden Geradeauslauf. Der Rahmen ist in Optik, Verarbeitung und Steifigkeit top. Mit Fox 34, E13 Carbonkurbel (30t), 9-46 Kassette, RF Sixc Carbon Lenker, 150mm LEV Stütze, DT350 / E13 TRS+ Laufradsatz, stabiler Enduro Bereifung und Full XT Trim hat es 11,2 Kg und hält selbst hartes Endurogeballer über Stein.- u. Wurzelfelder mit kleinen Sprüngen trotz meiner 94kg problemlos aus.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (30. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Honzo CR Trail DL, Modelljahr 2018, da ich ein "tourentauglicheres" Zweitrad neben dem Endurobike gesucht habe.

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen eine ausgiebige Testfahrt zu machen.....dies wird aber kurzfristig nachgeholt.

Kann Camaroracer allerdings nur beipflichten, dass der Rahmen hinsichtlich Optik und Qualität einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck macht.

Werde mal bei Zeiten ein Feedback geben...

Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Enginejunk (30. September 2018)

Ich finde den Rahmen immernoch wunderschön.


----------



## dasphonk (4. November 2018)

Zunächst ein mal Dankeschön für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe immer noch nicht zugeschlagen, aber dicht davor. Über jegliche Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich weiterhin freuen.

Ein paar Frage noch:
Passt hinten eigentlich eine 180er Scheibe problemlos rein?
Gibt es Probleme mit dem Abstand zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr? Das sieht schon ein wenig eng aus.
Der Rahmen hat sich doch seit 2017 nicht geändert, ausser bei der Farbe?


----------



## Enginejunk (4. November 2018)

180er Scheibe passt.


----------



## camaroracer (4. November 2018)

180mm Scheibe hinten geht einwandfrei. Der Reifen hinten läuft schon nahe, aber ausreichend weit das es auch bei normalen Dreckanhaftungen an den Reifen keine Probleme gibt. Bei mega Schlammpackung fahre ich aber auch nicht.

Rahmen ist, so weit ich das augenscheinlich feststellen kann, bis auf Farbunterschiede gleich.

Hibike hat das normal knapp 4000,- teure Honzo CR in den letzten Wochen für 2200,- verscherbelt. Da scheint Kona mit dem UVP Mondpreis keinen Erfolg zu haben. Für die 2200,- ist das Honzo ein mega Schnapper.


----------



## dasphonk (15. Dezember 2018)

Vollbracht. Nachdem Hibike die Honzos jetzt sogar mit 50% Rabatt raushaut, konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Heute habe ich dann endlich die erste Ausfahrt genossen. Die Scheiben (180/160) habe ich gleich noch problemlos getauscht (203/180). Was ich nie verstehen werde, sind die viel zu langen Bremsleitungen bei Neurädern. Die muss ich noch kürzen.


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2018)

Und heute gibt es bei HiBike nochmal 25%. Sind dann 1390,--


----------



## dasphonk (17. Dezember 2018)

Ohjeee....! Aber ich tröste mich damit, dass es in meiner Größe sowieso nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChriTheoBer (17. Dezember 2018)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Vollbracht. Nachdem Hibike die Honzos jetzt sogar mit 50% Rabatt raushaut, konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Heute habe ich dann endlich die erste Ausfahrt genossen. Die Scheiben (180/160) habe ich gleich noch problemlos getauscht (203/180). Was ich nie verstehen werde, sind die viel zu langen Bremsleitungen bei Neurädern. Die muss ich noch kürzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 805121


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.... 
Hier jetzt noch ne 34 Fox  in Orange verbaut und die Kiste ist optisch endveredelt....

Ich weiss, die Funktion ist die Gleiche, aber man darf ja noch ein wenig träumen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Dezember 2018)

Eines der schönsten hardtails..wäre für mich erste Wahl, wenn ich derzeit eins bräuchte...bin aber auch Kona-Fan der ersten Stunde. Die geslopten Oberrohre waren immer total mein Ding.


----------



## isartrails (23. Januar 2019)

Weiß jemand, ob es identische Rahmen sind, die in den Modellen Honzo CR und Big Honzo CR zum Einsatz kommen?
Laut Website unterscheiden sich die Bikes in der Laufradgröße (beim Big Honzo kommen 27,5+ Räder mit breiten Schlappen zum Einsatz).
Den Angaben in den Geometrietabellen traue ich nicht so recht.
http://www.konaworld.com/big_honzo_cr.cfm
http://www.konaworld.com/honzo_cr.cfm


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es identische Rahmen sind, die in den Modellen Honzo CR und Big Honzo CR zum Einsatz kommen?
> Laut Website unterscheiden sich die Bikes in der Laufradgröße (beim Big Honzo kommen 27,5+ Räder mit breiten Schlappen zum Einsatz).
> Den Angaben in den Geometrietabellen traue ich nicht so recht.
> http://www.konaworld.com/big_honzo_cr.cfm
> http://www.konaworld.com/honzo_cr.cfm


Frag mal Kona, Joe is da der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Frag mal Kona, Joe is da der richtige Ansprechpartner.


Wie? Nickname, Telefon, Email, Buschtrommel, Rauchzeichen ...?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie? Nickname, Telefon, Email, Buschtrommel, Rauchzeichen ...?


Brieftaube. 
Um diese Jahreszeit aber relativ langwierig, da wäre wohl ne mail angebracht. 

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (24. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## camaroracer (24. Januar 2019)

Sind das Fakten oder haust du da nur irgendwas raus ? Worauf stützt du deine Aussage ?

Wenn ich sehe wie knapp der 29" 2,25 Ardent hinten seitlich, wie auch zum Sitzrohr, läuft mag ich mehr als bezweifeln das ein 27,5" 2,8 da passt.
Das die deutlich längeren Angaben (+15mm) zur Kettenstrebenlänge des Big Honzo eine Falschangabe sind glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## anderson (24. Januar 2019)

Plusreifen im normalen Honzo CR kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wie schon von camaroracer geschrieben, wirds mit den montierten Ardent ja schon knapp. Wieso sollte die Tabelle nicht stimmen?


----------



## isartrails (25. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> .


Hat er wieder was lustiges rausgehauen, der gute alte skwal...? Bin leider zu spät gekommen und finde anstatt seiner alternativen Fakten nur noch den Punkt hier".

Zu meiner Ausgangsfrage: ins "normale" Honzo CR passt das ausgelieferte 29"-LR gerade mal so rein. Viel Platz ist da nicht und Schlamm nicht dein Freund. Design follows function wurde da vom Konstrukteur definitiv nicht beachtet.
Nun kann man alternativ einen 650B-LR in den Hinterbau setzen, bekommt dadurch Luft, verliert aber an Tretlagerhöhe. Inwieweit ein Plus-Reifen reinpassen würde, habe ich nicht ausprobiert.

Nachdem nun aber ein Big Honzo CR speziell für 650B-Plus-Bereifung lanciert wurde, frage ich mich, ob sie bei Kona dafür nun extra einen neuen Rahmen designt haben oder einfach den existierenden auf kleinere Räder stellen.
Möglicherweise weiß das jemand, möglicherweise liest von Kona jemand mit.
Danke jedenfalls für die Mailadresse.


----------



## dasphonk (26. Januar 2019)

Wenn man die Bilder vom Honzo CR und dem Big Honzo CR vergleicht, findet man schon recht schnell ein paar Unterschiede. Die Kettenstrebe beim Honzo Big hat einen deutlichen Knick und dem Sitzrohr fehlt die "Ausbuchtung", die das Honzo CR wohl für mehr Reifenfreiheit hat. Für mich sehen die Rahmen unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 

Habe mein Honzo ein wenig umgerüstet.... 
Vielleicht ein wenig überdimensioniert, aber mir gefällt es... 
Vielleicht folgt bei Zeiten noch eine 34er

Beste Grüße 

Christoph


----------



## dasphonk (20. Oktober 2019)

Die SLX-Bremsen waren mir letztendlich auch zu schwachbrüstig für mein Honzo. Ich fahre seit 3-4 Monaten mit einer MT Trail und bin damit jetzt glücklich. Warum denkst Du an eine 34er?


----------



## ChriTheoBer (18. November 2019)

Kleiner Ausflug am gestrigen Tage.
Finde das Honzo von mal zu mal besser


----------



## ChriTheoBer (18. November 2019)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die SLX-Bremsen waren mir letztendlich auch zu schwachbrüstig für mein Honzo. Ich fahre seit 3-4 Monaten mit einer MT Trail und bin damit jetzt glücklich. Warum denkst Du an eine 34er?


Weil ich generell ein Fox Anhänger bin und ich die Gabel alleine aus optischen Gründen am Kona nicer finde..... Denke Kashima Coating passt auch farblich top zum Schriftzug des Rahmens
Von der Performance her ist die Rockshox sicherlich vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## ChriTheoBer (3. Januar 2020)

Da meine Pike mir letzte Woche auf einer langen Tour das zweite Mal binnen eines Jahres den Dienst quittiert hat gab es nun den angedachten Ersatz.
Wurde soeben montiert.
Denke macht sich optisch sehr gut.
Habe noch farblich passende Decals bestellt, die in der nächsten Woche eintrudeln. 
Da das Wetter heute leider nicht mitspielt konnte noch nicht getestet werden, folgt aber zeitnah. 

Gruß 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (3. Januar 2020)

Sieht irgendwie "klein"aus???


----------



## ChriTheoBer (3. Januar 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie "klein"aus???


Das Rad oder die Gabel?


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Januar 2020)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Das Rad oder die Gabel?


Jetz wo du es sagst, beides.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (3. Januar 2020)

Naja, kann zum einen daran liegen, dass die Sattelstütze eingefahren ist, zum anderen an der niedrigen Aufnahmeperspektive.

Der Rahmen ist in Größe L allesandere als klein und ne 34er ist nun auch nicht gerade schmalfüßig.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Januar 2020)

Sorry, kann mir nicht helfen. Die Geo an sich ist perfekt, aber in punkto Optik hat sich Kona richtig ins Bein geschossen. Der Steuerkopfbereich passt absolut nicht zu dem recht schlanken Rest.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (3. Januar 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Sorry, kann mir nicht helfen. Die Geo an sich ist perfekt, aber in punkto Optik hat sich Kona richtig ins Bein geschossen. Der Steuerkopfbereich passt absolut nicht zu dem recht schlanken Rest.


Das ist ja bekanntlich immer Geschmackssache, aber ich muss Dir recht geben....der Steuerrohrbereich ist recht massiv ausgebildet im Vergleich zum Rest des Rahmens.
Ist halt kein klassisches Racehardtail sondern traillastig ausgelegt.
Aber wie gesagt.....es fährt sich exzellent und das ist ja nun mal das Wichtigste....?


----------



## anderson (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hab das Honzo CR in M und schwarz und finde es wunderschön


----------



## isartrails (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hab's auch in schwarz, finde das aber überhaupt nicht wunderschön. Schwarz ist einfach keine Farbe, sondern ein Zustand tiefster Depression.
Das hier ist eine Farbe.


----------



## Tobiwan (17. Januar 2020)

Ich hab auch ein wunderbar buntes schwarzes in L und finde das geht wie Schmidt's Katze und verträgt auch ordentlich was. Fahre es mit 140mm vorne und bin inzwischen bei 11,9kg mit Pedalen - Trailrakete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (18. Januar 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein wunderbar buntes schwarzes in L und finde das geht wie Schmidt's Katze und verträgt auch ordentlich was. Fahre es mit 140mm vorne und bin inzwischen bei 11,9kg mit Pedalen - Trailrakete!


 Welche Gabel mit 140mm hast Du denn in Deinem Honzo?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Januar 2020)

Hab ne Pike RCT3 Debonair drin. Passt immer noch gut ins bike, ohne dass es vorne zu leicht wird. Klar klebt das bike mit 120mm noch mehr in sehr steilen Gelände am Boden, aber schafft es mit der 140er immer noch gut. Außerdem war mir das Tretlaget in Kombi mit den 175er Kurbeln zu tief - ich kenne die Zahlen und laut Tabelle ist die Tretlagerhöhe zwar tief, aber nicht extrem. Beim Fahren, gerade auch Traversieren bin ich aber ungewohnt oft aufgesetzt. Das hat sich mit 140mm erledigt.


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Januar 2020)

Hier mal ein Foto von heute. Hab mich übrigens geirrt: Hat 11,7kg so wie es da steht 





Wie sehen denn Eure Honzo's aus?


----------



## isartrails (18. Januar 2020)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn Eure Honzo's aus?


Genauso, ohne grüne Griffe.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (16. Februar 2020)

Hier die finale Fassung!


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (7. Januar 2021)

Fotos vom 21er DL gewünscht?


----------



## dasphonk (7. Januar 2021)

Ja klar


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Januar 2021)

Dann sollte ich mal welche machen ,)

.... wenn Hermes mal seine Versprechungen einhalten würde...


----------



## dasphonk (10. Januar 2021)

Nadchträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk?

Schade das es das CR nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Januar 2021)

Jein, sowas in der Art. Ich suche eigentlich wieder ein gebrauchtes Honzo CR in L aber das wäre ein reiner Glückstreffer sowas zu finden. Die neuen Honzos sind in der Geometrie ja upgedated und das Honzo DL hat mit der serienmäßigen 140er Gabel eine wirklich gute Geometrie (66er LW, 62,5mm Drop, verstellbare Kettenstreben 417 - 437).

Habe im Netz durch Zufall ein Komplettrad als Schnapper gesehen und das bestellt - ist heute gekommen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:












Und jetzt die Fakten:
Honzo AL DL 2021, L
Gewicht: 13,9 kg (ohne Pedale)

Positiv:

Reifenfreiheit hinten: 85mm (29 x 2,6 passt easy)
Dropper: 200mm Verstellbereich (!), ganz einfach um bis zu 3cm reduzierbar
Reifen: Maxxis vorne/hinten in 3C
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation mit der aktuellen DebonAir-Luftfeder fühlt sich sehr gut an
Rahmengewicht ca. 2kg (inkl. verstellbarer Achse)
Sieht echt gut aus (inkl. 2 unabhängigen Meinungen)

Negativ

Shimano MT410 Bremse - 2 Kolben mit 2 Finger Bremsgriff
Laufradsatz mit ca. 2,4kg Gewicht, billigste Shimano Altus-Naben (FH-MT400 B) immerhin 30mm MW
SRAM Kassette mit 620gr
SRAM DUB Kurbel mit 700gr (und auch noch in 175er Länge...)
update der oben genannter Teile einfach teuer!!!

Zum Teil also wirklich mit dem billigsten und schwersten Teilen bestückt die es gibt - an einem offiziell 2500 Euro bike. Ich habe mir tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht und eine Parts-List mit allen Gewichten und Neupreisen (wo möglich) erstellt. Demnach müsste der reine Rahmen ca. 2kg wiegen, was in Anbetracht der verstellbaren Ausfallenden ein guter Wert ist. Preislich müsste man den aber mit 1000 Euro ansetzen (!) um auf den Listenverkaufspreis des bikes zu kommen. Schon seeeehhr mutig was die Jungs da specen. Warum die nicht einfach eine GX oder SLX auf so ein bike machen ist mir tatsächlich schleierhaft. Ein normal denkender Mensch wird dieses bike nicht zum Listenpreis kaufen. Aber ja,  Optisch echt nett!

Muss mal drüber schlafen ob es bleiben darf. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## isartrails (11. Januar 2021)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht und eine Parts-List mit allen Gewichten und Neupreisen (wo möglich) erstellt. Demnach müsste der reine Rahmen ca. 2kg wiegen, was in Anbetracht der verstellbaren Ausfallenden ein guter Wert ist. Preislich müsste man den aber mit 1000 Euro ansetzen (!) um auf den Listenverkaufspreis des bikes zu kommen. Schon seeeehhr mutig was die Jungs da specen.


Diesen Eindruck hab ich schon sehr häufig bei vielen Herstellern gehabt. Mit preisgünstigen Komponenten einen relativ hohen VK aufgerufen. Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, was die dazu bewegt. Vielleicht ist es so, dass viele Kunden diese Rechnung einfach nicht aufstellen und nur wenige sich die Mühe eines umständlichen Selbstaufbaus zutrauen.
Selbst hochpreise Bikes ließen sich durch Selbstaufbau deutlich günstiger erzielen und man hätte dann das Bike, so wie man es haben möchte. Denn selbst bei den Luxusversionen aus dem Katalog bleiben noch Teile, die man tauschen wollte.
Ob du das Bike behalten sollst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das kannst nur du entscheiden. Hängt vom Füllstand deiner Kriegskasse ab. Optisch kommt es jedenfalls ganz flott daher. Andererseits hängen mir Alurahmen langsam zum Hals raus. Also entweder Carbon oder gleich retro back to Steel.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Januar 2021)

Will jemand sein Honzo CR in L gegen das DL hier tauschen? 
Hätte noch einen praktisch neuen LRS Notubes Arch MK3 (2020) und ein Umbaukit XT - ethirteen 11-fach. Gewicht sollte dann bei unter 12,5kg liegen.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Februar 2021)

Zur Info - das bike ist bei fahrrad.de inzwischen eingeliefert. Sollte die nächsten Tage online gehen - war mit Lackschaden und gab es für 1.895E (+ die Möglichkeit den DIMB-Rabatt noch draufrechnen zu lassen) ... wer will kann also recht günstig an das Dingens kommen.


----------



## dasphonk (12. Februar 2021)

Ist schon jammerschade, dass es das Honzo nicht mehr in Carbon gibt. Der Alurahmen macht optisch irgendwie einen "zusammengebratenen" Eindruck.


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Februar 2021)

Ja, da bin ich voll bei dir. Wobei die aktuelle 2021er Version bezüglich lenk-  und sitzwinkel und Reifenfreiheit deutlich moderner geworden ist. Mir ist der Sitzwinkel für bei mir doch oft auch flachen Teilstück zu steil. Hab inzwischen ein 2020er DL und bei dem passt auch 29 x 2,6 rein (aber nur im Sommer).
Ein modernes CR mit mehr Reifenfreiheit aber nicht zu steilen Sitzwinkel wäre echt gut. Mal schauen ob was Kommt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (23. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen 

Nachdem mir das 2021er AL DL vor allem im Sitzwinkel zu steil war (möchte schon ein klares Trailbike kein Enduro) bin ich jetzt auf einem 2020er AL DL unterwegs.
Ist nicht mehr viel Original und Steuersatz wie auch Kurbel kommen noch.

Überraschung war das 29x2 6 passt - das wird jetzt mal getestet


----------



## sevenofnine (1. August 2021)

Moin Moin,
ich habe ein Big Honzo 2020 CR DL , also das letzte Carbon, im Keller stehen.
Da ich aktuell auf ein Santa Cruz 5010 unterwegs bin überschneidet sich das Einsatzgebiet etwas.
Ich überlege also das CR von 27,5+ auf 29er umzubauen.
Hat das schon jemand gemacht und gibt es da etwas zu beachten ? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?
Ich bin nie 29er gefahren und mein jetziges Santa Cruz ist ein 27,5er.
Gibt die Optionen Honzo weg oder auf 29er und leicht aufbauen ….


----------



## Enginejunk (1. August 2021)

sevenofnine schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich habe ein Big Honzo 2020 CR DL , also das letzte Carbon, im Keller stehen.
> Da ich aktuell auf ein Santa Cruz 5010 unterwegs bin überschneidet sich das Einsatzgebiet etwas.
> Ich überlege also das CR von 27,5+ auf 29er umzubauen.
> ...


Umbau ist kein Problem, 27,5+ und 29er sind fast identisch, ausser das Gewicht. Da merkste schon einen heftigen Unterschied. Das Honzo aufjedenfall behalten und als Alltagsbike benutzen.


----------



## isartrails (12. November 2021)

Nach zwei Saisons Santacruz Cameleon-Pause ist mein "runderneuertes" Honzo CR back. 
Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel, es wieder aufzubauen.
War 'ne lange und schwere Geburt, umso mehr bin ich mit dem vorläufigen Ergebnis erstmal sehr zufrieden.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Kettenstrebenschutz gescheit befestigen kann? Beim Abnehmen hab ich weder Klebereste noch irgendein Tape entdeckt. Irgendwie muss das Teil ja halten.


----------



## Big_Jim (12. November 2021)

ich nutze immer ein durchsichtiges 3M Klebeband, kann man zuschneiden und trägt nicht auf, ist praktisch ein Kelebefilm


			https://www.amazon.de/doppelseitiges-Klebeband-klebend-verschiedene-Breiten/dp/B00G6SCY5O/ref=sr_1_6?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2F32OL6T1TCTF&keywords=3m+klebeband+doppelseitig+durchsichtig&qid=1636729942&sprefix=3m+klebeband+doppelseitig+durch%2Cdiy%2C362&sr=8-6
		


tolle Farbe, gibts auch mal Bilder wenn der Honzo aufgebaut ist?


----------



## isartrails (12. November 2021)

Danke für den Tipp. Kannte ich so noch nicht. 
Hatte schon überlegt, ob ich so doppelseitiges Teppichklebeband nehmen soll, aber das ist ja schon ziemlich dick.
Bloß, 50 Meter kaufen, wegen einer Kettenstrebe...? 

Klar gibt's dann mal Fotos, wird aber eher ein Winterprojekt.
Erstmal nur bisherige "Nacktstudien" hier.


----------



## Big_Jim (12. November 2021)

das hält Jahre, was ich damit inzwischen schon alles geklebt habe


----------



## dasphonk (12. November 2021)

Die Farbe ist total geil.....WOW


----------



## isartrails (13. November 2021)

@dasphonk ... übrigens, als Threadersteller bist du der einzige, der den Fehler im Titel korrigieren könnte. Wärst du so frei? - Das Koma stört mich schon seit Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (13. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> @dasphonk ... übrigens, als Threadersteller bist du der einzige, der den Fehler im Titel korrigieren könnte. Wärst du so frei? - Das Koma stört mich schon seit Jahren...


Ich sehe das heute tatsächlich das erste Mal.......! Mach ich


----------



## isartrails (13. November 2021)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich sehe das heute tatsächlich das erste Mal.......! Mach ich


Fachausdruck für meinen Tick ist „déformation professionelle“.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (14. November 2021)

Spanisch-Lehrer, also!?


----------



## dasphonk (23. Januar 2022)

Hat irgendwer schon das Tretlager an seinem Honzo CR gewechselt? Habe gerade die Kurbel abgenommen und das Lager läuft ganz schön rauh. Ist das ein PF92? Kann da irgendwer etwas empfehlen?


----------



## isartrails (23. Januar 2022)

Ich empfehle einen guten Werkstatt-Händler, wenn du dir nicht das relativ teure Werkzeug kaufen möchtest. Hinzu kommt, dass du für unterschiedliche Tretlagergehäuse unterschiedliche Ausschläger brauchst. Und dann ist da noch der Vorgang als solcher: die Schalen gehen nur mit beherzten Hammerschlägen raus, wobei es praktisch ist, wenn eine zweite Person den Rahmen festhält, während der Erste ohne Sorge, den teuren Carbonrahmen zu zertrümmern, auf diesen eindrischt (nein, nicht auf den Rahmen, sondern auf das Werkzeug). Schau mal auf YouTube. 
Alles in allem: nichts für Zartbesaitete oder doppeltlinkshändige Grobmotoriker.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2022)

Gibts Bilder von deinem aufgebauten Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (23. Januar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder von deinem aufgebauten Rahmen?


Wen meinst du?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Januar 2022)

Natürlich dich😉


----------



## dasphonk (24. Januar 2022)

@isartrails Auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt.

Noch mal zum Innenlager: An meinem Jekyll habe ich damals auch die BB30 Lager gewechselt und das auch gut hinbekommen. 
Ich habe mal das Shimano XT BB-MT800-PA bestellt und dann das Park Tool BBT-90.3 dazu. Ich berichte mal, wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## isartrails (25. Januar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder von deinem aufgebauten Rahmen?





dasphonk schrieb:


> Auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt.


Sind ein paar in meinem Album.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2022)

Aber nicht vom fertig aufgebauten Rad😉


----------



## isartrails (25. Januar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Aber nicht vom fertig aufgebauten Rad😉


Reden wir aneinander vorbei? 
Die Bilder im Album zeigen das aufgebaute Rad...


----------



## dasphonk (25. Januar 2022)

Du hast tolle Fotos vom Rahmen und der Lackierung gemacht. In dem Album kann ich aber auch kein fertig aufgebautes Rad finde.


----------



## Big_Jim (25. Januar 2022)

aber ein Santacruz Chameleon (in dem Link von dir)


----------



## isartrails (25. Januar 2022)

Sorry,  ich hab komplett gepennt.
Hab zwei Threads durcheinander gebracht. 
Ich dachte es geht um das Chameleon, das ich verkaufen möchte.
Das Honzo ist noch nicht aufgebaut, da die Teile noch am Chameleon dran sind.

Wenn also einer einen Santacruz-Rahmen aufbauen möchte... 
...dann wird das mit dem Honzo hoffentlich mal bald was.


----------



## dasphonk (30. Januar 2022)

So....das Innenlager ist gewechselt. Mit dem Parktoll-Werkzeug und einigen kräftigen Schlägen bekommt man es auch gewechselt, ohne den Rahmen zu beschädigen. Ich finde eingepresste Lager trotzdem doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. März 2022)

Irgendjemand ne Idee, wer in D das Schaltauge CMPHV5TT (oder kurz V5TT) fürs Honzo CR führen könnte?
Auf Hibike ist's schonmal nicht gelistet...




__





						Schaltauge KONA #CMPHV5TT | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Schaltauge KONA #CMPHV5TT ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (17. März 2022)

Spannende Frage.
Im Frühjahr 2020 hab ich noch eines bei Hibike bekommen.
Vielleicht mal eine Mail schreiben, ob die das noch bestellen können.


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2022)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr 2020 hab ich noch eines bei Hibike bekommen.


Erinnerst du dich noch, wieviel du bezahlt hast?
Schau doch mal in deine alten Mails oder deinen Account, ob du noch die Artikelnummer findest.
Kona hat auf meine Anfrage geschrieben, dass man es ab Kona Europe in Frankreich bestellen kann. Sind von dort halt 10 Euro Versandkosten. :-(


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (18. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich noch, wieviel du bezahlt hast?
> Schau doch mal in deine alten Mails oder deinen Account, ob du noch die Artikelnummer findest.
> Kona hat auf meine Anfrage geschrieben, dass man es ab Kona Europe in Frankreich bestellen kann. Sind von dort halt 10 Euro Versandkosten. :-(


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand noch ein Honzo braucht?!

Details im bikemarkt:






						Trail Bike Rahmen: 39 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 39 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

